# 200sx / Sentra - Brake Lights Stay On or Car Won't Try To Start



## taddreese (Aug 6, 2011)

So I'm basically posting this to help out anyone who has these same problems. I have a 96 200sx SER, but I'm sure its similar on the other models. I searched and searched and didn't see the fixes to my problems anywhere, so I want to have them posted somewhere so people don't have to go through the trouble I did only to find out it was super easy to fix.

First off - I had a problem with my brake lights staying on a while back - I would unhook the battery whenever I stopped anywhere and then hook it back up when I was going to leave. I knew it was something to do with the brake sensor, but after about a week I finally took a look and realized what it was. On the brake pedal is a plate with a plastic plug that pushes down the brake sensor button, take a look and you'll find it pretty easily. Its a square piece of metal on the pedal with a hole in the center. The plastic plug is in the hole. Well basically the "plug" had broken out so I took a small piece of metal from my work and covered the hole using double sided tape. Ta da!!! Fixed! And a hell of a lot easier that replacing your brake sensor - so if you're having problems check that first!


Well about a month later, I stop at walmart and get back in my car only for nothing to happen when I turn the key. No clicks to indicate a dead battery or the starter. So I get it push starter, take it home and do some research. Everywhere suggested either replacing the starter or just the solenoid. Either way is like $400 from a mechanic. So I finally take out the starter (which is a major pain in my car) and take it to pepboys for them to test. Well the starter is fine? So I check all the cables, all the connections, everything. Finally I find out there is a switch on the clutch (the neutral safety switch) that can sometimes go out and the car won't start. So I take a look at it, and its the same problem I had with the brake pedal only a month before... I put a bottle cap over the switch and the car starts up first try.

So basically after all that, my suggestion for any problems like mine is to check your pedals, because its highly likely the crap pieces of plastic shattered on you and they are super easy to fix.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

yeah after some time, the plastic/rubber pads on the pedals do deteriorate due to age. i actually carry some spares in my ashtray. they're not that expensive from the dealer. i think the latest now is clear pads. my OE ones were blue, then first replacement was green, then now it's clear. 
good tip to check out the clutch safety switch and brake pedal switch before anything else.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Love this forum. Cool to find the answers post years ago to the same problem I am having now with my 95 200sx. Last month I noticed my cruise control would not set. The next day I noticed some small rubber pieces on the drivers floor mat. Swung by the dealer and picked up those rubber plugs for the brake pedal where the switch contacts when the brakes are off. They sell them in a two pack for the auto trans car. Haven't had a chance to install them yet and last night I noticed the brake lights where still on after it got dark outside. Ah! Guess I will be replacing the brake light switch contact pad too now. Glad I waited. Interesting that they both failed within such a short time span from each other. Well, can't complain too much. The car is 18 years old. The old ones where black so i am guessing they are the originals since I have had the car 10 years now and this is the first time we have had this happen.


----------



## llybarger (Jul 6, 2018)

taddreese said:


> So I'm basically posting this to help out anyone who has these same problems. I have a 96 200sx SER, but I'm sure its similar on the other models. I searched and searched and didn't see the fixes to my problems anywhere, so I want to have them posted somewhere so people don't have to go through the trouble I did only to find out it was super easy to fix.
> 
> First off - I had a problem with my brake lights staying on a while back - I would unhook the battery whenever I stopped anywhere and then hook it back up when I was going to leave. I knew it was something to do with the brake sensor, but after about a week I finally took a look and realized what it was. On the brake pedal is a plate with a plastic plug that pushes down the brake sensor button, take a look and you'll find it pretty easily. Its a square piece of metal on the pedal with a hole in the center. The plastic plug is in the hole. Well basically the "plug" had broken out so I took a small piece of metal from my work and covered the hole using double sided tape. Ta da!!! Fixed! And a hell of a lot easier that replacing your brake sensor - so if you're having problems check that first!
> 
> ...


Any other suggestions on issues that could cause this? I have a 1995 Nissan 200SX-SER and I checked both the clutch and brake and both original black plugs are still intact. I recently took the car to a mechanic to run diagnostic on some issues I was having with some hesitation--it has 130,000 original miles and I figured it was time for plugs and wires. He verified that and said the o2 sensor was causing the engine light to come on...this trouble light has come on since day one as this particular year has a problem with a way too small hole that caused the engine light to come on. I still get 220 miles to a full tank on this baby, so O2 sensor not the problem....ANYWAY...my brake lights were not screwing up until after I went to the mechanic. Could he have fouled something up when inserting the diagnostic tool? The bulbs and all work fine. I have had to remove the bulbs whenever I stop because it kills the battery...same with the spoiler brake light--had to disconnect the plug. HELP!!


----------

